# Bowhunting ONLY club needing members



## pturner15 (Jul 27, 2022)

We are getting ready for another great season of deer hunting and we have a few openings available. Check us out and make sure to read the "About" section of our Facebook page to learn more about the club and everything it has to offer. MEMBERSHIPS are $750, that includes turkey season as well. 

To contact us, please CALL Strip Turner @ 9126820555 for any questions and set up a tour of the property. 

Big Cypress Bowhunting Club is located NE of Metter, Ga (Candler County). We're a bow only club, no guns allowed. The club offers a verity of land features for the perfect hunting conditions that includes 1100 acres of land with two creek bottoms that borders a couple edges of the property, huge white oak ridges, virgin timber, two ponds, several watering holes, 18 food plots, wildlife feeders, electric golf cart transportation, plenty of deer and turkey, and small game! Member sign a yearly membership that's begins on the opening day. For more information please contact Strip at 9126820555. Thank you and hope to see you soon!!


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 27, 2022)

Man if you have white oaks in Metter you're lucky. I've been told that we had a few giant white oaks on our property near Swainsboro at one time but they've died off on our property with out any new ones sprouting. This is on 1600 acres.


----------



## pturner15 (Jul 27, 2022)

ghadarits said:


> Man if you have white oaks in Metter you're lucky. I've been told that we had a few giant white oaks on our property near Swainsboro at one time but they've died off on our property with out any new ones sprouting. This is on 1600 acres.


We have plenty of white oaks. mainly near the swamps.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Nov 10, 2022)

I know this is an older thread but do y’all still have openings or have any coming next season.


----------



## stickandstring96 (Nov 17, 2022)

I would be interested in a spot next season as well. I'm also going to send you a pm pturner15.


----------



## ejcolsby (Dec 11, 2022)

openings in 2023?


----------



## twincedargap (Dec 28, 2022)

openings in 2023?


----------



## jordanv (Dec 28, 2022)

i too would be very interested in 2 spots for 2023!


----------

